
GitLab - an open source clone of GitHub - basil
http://gitlabhq.com
======
kia
Funny. Potential GitHub competitor uses GitHub to store its source code [1].

[1] - <http://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq>

~~~
SingAlong
They don't intend to host repositories for you.

Their page clearly says: "All for what you so love github - on your server"
and "Keep your source code at your server!"

That said. This project is really neat. It's not everyday that you find
opensource projects with decent UI.

~~~
jsavimbi
> It's not everyday that you find opensource projects with decent UI.

Or closed ones.

------
jarin
This isn't a replacement for GitHub, it's a replacement for the $5000/year
self-hosted GitHub.

~~~
ajross
Or really, for cgit/gitweb/gitorious. There's really no lack of acceptable web
front ends for git hosting. Github is prettier and better than those
solutions, and I use it. But it's really just incrementally better; simple
command line access is 80% of what you need. If this is better than what's
available, I'm all for it. But I'm not sure I'd call it particularly
innovative.

~~~
kstenerud
There's just something about an application that not only performs well, but
also doesn't look like a Geocities homepage sprinkled with sendmail.cf, that
makes me smile.

------
a3_nm
Is this doing the same thing as <https://gitorious.org/gitorious/> ?

~~~
drivebyacct2
Gitorious is a grueling day long challenge of what feels like a somewhat hacky
process to get it installed.

~~~
StavrosK
You should use gitolite, it's a breeze to set up.

~~~
drivebyacct2
They're two entirely different things... this is actually powered by gitolite
and looks incredibly easy to setup

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, sorry, I was confused by the software that preceded gitolite. Disregard
that, thanks.

~~~
drivebyacct2
For what it's worth, we were both wrong and about the same thing. GitLab is
powered by Gitosis, rather than Gitolite, though it appears that may be
changing. Gitorious is powered by it's own solution I think and is comparable
to GitLab/GitHub.

------
vasco
Been using gitweb with a custom theme by some dude
(<https://github.com/kogakure/gitweb-theme>). This seems much cleaner and easy
to use. When I have some time I'll probably switch over to this if it doesn't
have any problems/bugs

~~~
bostonvaulter2
Is there any freely available demo site of that theme?

~~~
js4all
As I have just installed it today, here is one of the repos for the node.js
chat app: <http://bit.ly/ogzmMk> and the live app is at
<http://chat.cloudno.de>

------
wyclif
_All for what you so love github - on your server!_

"Everything you love about github - on your server!"

------
kennystone
I like paying for github. They are an important service to me - for open
source and private projects, and I want a profitable business to be based on
it. I like that they have skin in the game.

~~~
mxavier
Our company gives them money but the main thing is that we have a lot of small
private projects that are more like prototypes and will never see the light of
day. We are not permitted to open source them and probably wouldn't if we
could because they'd be worthless to everyone but us. The pricing plans for
additional private repos is pretty steep with github so we had to pay for a
crappy repository hosting service to dump all of our second tier projects.
GitLab would be pretty neat to allow us to store our second rate stuff on our
own servers and the stuff we use every day on github.

~~~
jarin
I actually use Assembla's free git repos for client projects and throwaway
projects.

~~~
Tobu
So they re-opened that offer? When they closed it I had to endure about six
dire e-mails when all I wanted to say was screw you, I've already re-hosted my
stuff.

~~~
jarin
Yep, it's just slightly hidden on the "create repo" page now.

------
mahcuz
Can somebody explain what "All for what you so love github" means? My brain is
refusing to make sense of that sentence.

~~~
maw
Heh, I noticed that too. My guess: a non-native English speaker trying to say
"All of what you love about github".

~~~
dchest
This is a correct translation from Englishrussian :-)

------
llambda
This was just posted very recently, with comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3107417>

------
suyash
Thanks for proving this, now I don't have to buy the paid githib repos :) I
can use this for free for my own projects (private) and the UI is awesome. One
of the best open source projects, how long did it took you all to build this?

~~~
sukhbir
> I can use this for free for my own projects (private) and the UI is awesome

This was the _first_ thought that came to my mind! A really awesome project,
was much needed.

------
symkat
I've spent my last two weekends on getting Gitolite and GitWeb set up and
working well with other tools (cpan mini, Jenkins).

I don't know how often I googled for "Open Source GitHub Clone" and never
found this.

Thanks GitLab!

------
licketysplit
I use <http://gitblit.com/> A great open source github clone. 5 second
install, also hosted on github.com.

------
ccarpenterg
It doesn't work on Chrome 14.0.835.202. Some issue with the tree slider I
think.

------
Mithaldu
Am i just blind or do they seriously have no test suite?

It also lacks one of github's most important features: A proper
repository+fork graph like this:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10190786/octopus.html>

------
potomak
a cool project, but I use github because I don't want to self-host my git
repos

------
denysonique
it lacks the AJAX

------
suckerpunch
Quite exciting, given what a rainy hill climb gitorious is and the lack of
much else.

But: Gitosis?

Unless it's back from the dead, its development has long been abandoned. It
works just fine, but the new kid on the block is Gitolite, and it makes far
more sense.

~~~
iFire
<https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq/issues/15>

------
billpatrianakos
Looks great but will it be a pain to use GitHub and GitLab for different
projects? I'm not too experienced with Git so I'm hopiing that configuring my
machines to connect to GitLab won't screw up what I have with GitHub.

